# Inexpensive sound proofing methods



## BustedThumb

I can't tell from the picture if the conduit penetration is fire caulked. So my first question, is the wall a fire wall? If not, and the conduit and joist penetrations are not caulked, are the flutes between the stud track and the deck open? If they are open, that will be a problem.

The cheapest solution is to turn the music down


----------



## plumguy

*!*

You can caulk and fire caulk until you are blue in the face, but that won't save one life when the [email protected] hits the fan!!!!!!


----------



## BustedThumb

What are you talking about plumbguy?


----------



## ConcreteGuy

An architect has the expertise to recommend design for sound transmission. It is an engineering discipline.

I would furnish you with sound transmission design at the risk of copyright laws, but that would be wrong. Hire an architect.


----------



## slickshift

Hey Humble, how's about an update?
What, if anything, did you guys decide on or do or try?


----------



## Teetorbilt

GC, actually sound people are the best at this. These are the people that the architect refers to and then charges you for his time as well as theirs.
If there is a Bose dealer near you, see if you can hire a tech. They are the best at noise control.


----------



## Humble Abode

slickshift said:


> Hey Humble, how's about an update?


We finished it two days ago. I primed it today. 

We basically insulated the "unfinished section." Built a 30 degree frame and put up 1/2 inch drywall. It ended up being about a 3' section. It COMPLETELY solved the problem. We went next door to check how it was working after we insulated and you couldn't hear the music at all. None of the materials we used were engineered for sound deadening, although most have sound deadening qualities.

All told, with my labor, (I work pretty cheap when I work for my brother) and normal commercial construction materials it cost around $2000.

Again thanks a lot for your responses guy.


----------



## slickshift

Humble Abode said:


> We finished it two days ago. I primed it today.
> 
> It COMPLETELY solved the problem.


Excellent!
That's great news

Quick, cheap, and effective
And he gets to keep his "industrial" ceiling
I'll bet he's happy
Thanks for the update


----------



## BustedThumb

Architects design to minimum STC requirements all the time.

Where was the sound getting through?

Were the flutes open where the top of the wall meets the deck???


----------



## PACE A.C

*Acoustic Consultant's View*

Hi Saw your post and offer the following:

Firstly $5000 is cheap!! especially for the size of wall you are talking about.

Treatments for less than that are going to be a total waste of time and money for a minimal and probably imperceptible improvement on the other side.

Allways the first port of call for noise issues is treatment at source.

Fit graphic equaliser and reduce the bass frequencies, this may take the problem away unless the wall is so weak acoustically, that mid and high frequency noise is also penetrating. Generally i find it is the bass frequencies that cause people to complain - its the repetitive nature that really bugs people.

if i can help any further please contact me at [email protected]

Martin:clap:


----------



## TexasTimbers

Maybe if your brothers patrons can learn to workout to The Overture of 1812, The Army/Navy/Air Force/Marine/Coast Guard songs and some other John Philip Sousa marches then they won't get any complaints.
In the alternative, he might should be looking for a stand-alone place to rent when his current lease is up. i think that would be the best bet based on him having such a tight budget.


----------

